# Official documents and gestors



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

We are coming to Spain in a motorman in July to spend time touring and finding the right place to settle. Our understanding is that we need an NIE number in order to be able to open a bank account, set up a mobile phone account etc. My fiancee can do this through the Consulate before we leave. However, we are getting married just before we leave and I will therefore be changing the name on my passport. As the process apparently takes about 8 weeks, I would have to use my existing passport as evidence of identity to gain an NIE number and thus use my maiden name. I would therefore arrive in Spain with an NIE number relating back to one surname and a passport in a different surname.

My question is -how difficult it would be to change anything. It may, of course, not matter at all. Would this be one for a gestor? Or perhaps someone would be kind enough to point me towards a website where I might find this information I know this is quite a technical question but it is a situation someone might have come across or heard about. Any help welcomed!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you know anyone in Spain ?, as you can use any address to obtain an N.I.E
When we came here the E Agents used their address to give to all the potential clients to get the NIE.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You only need money & passport to open a bank account . If they need an address They'll use the branch office.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> We are coming to Spain in a motorman in July to spend time touring and finding the right place to settle. Our understanding is that we need an NIE number in order to be able to open a bank account, set up a mobile phone account etc. My fiancee can do this through the Consulate before we leave. However, we are getting married just before we leave and I will therefore be changing the name on my passport. As the process apparently takes about 8 weeks, I would have to use my existing passport as evidence of identity to gain an NIE number and thus use my maiden name. I would therefore arrive in Spain with an NIE number relating back to one surname and a passport in a different surname.
> 
> My question is -how difficult it would be to change anything. It may, of course, not matter at all. Would this be one for a gestor? Or perhaps someone would be kind enough to point me towards a website where I might find this information I know this is quite a technical question but it is a situation someone might have come across or heard about. Any help welcomed!


I would wait until you are married to get everything here. In Spain the concept of changing a name by marriage or for any other reason is unheard of, when prople marry here they retain their own name. I am sure that you will be able to change your name on your NIE and bank etc because changing your name in your home country is legal and Spain will accept it but you will at the very least need an officially translated copy of your marriage certificate and possibly other documents to explain why Miss White is now Mrs Black. Maybe I am wrong and it is easier but I can imagine it being a bit of a ball ache even though presumably possible.

You can get your passport changed faster than 8 weeks. I renewed mine through the consulate here in Spain and even that only took 2 weeks. If you are in the UK you can make an appointment at one of the regional passport offices and even get it done on the same day.

So to summarise… I advise you get Married, change your passport etc then come to Spain. As a tourist you can open a bank account easily and apply for an NIE under your new name.

Remember if you move here thoug to change your bank account to a residents one and you will save a lot in bank charges!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> You only need money & passport to open a bank account . If they need an address They'll use the branch office.


and......you can't get a NIE from outside spain anymore except to buy or inherit property


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> We are coming to Spain in a motorman in July to spend time touring and finding the right place to settle. Our understanding is that we need an NIE number in order to be able to open a bank account, set up a mobile phone account etc. My fiancee can do this through the Consulate before we leave. However, we are getting married just before we leave and I will therefore be changing the name on my passport. As the process apparently takes about 8 weeks, I would have to use my existing passport as evidence of identity to gain an NIE number and thus use my maiden name. I would therefore arrive in Spain with an NIE number relating back to one surname and a passport in a different surname.
> 
> My question is -how difficult it would be to change anything. It may, of course, not matter at all. Would this be one for a gestor? Or perhaps someone would be kind enough to point me towards a website where I might find this information I know this is quite a technical question but it is a situation someone might have come across or heard about. Any help welcomed!


Or keep your name when you get married. It's rather a personal thing I know, but as Steve says women don't change their name when they get married here, and I can tell you it's a lot easier! Just think of all the name changing women have to go through when they get married. Not here! And not necessarily in the UK.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

You will need a passport to enter Spain and to travel around Spain, whether or not you apply for a NIE, bank account, mobile, etc. So I understand your dilemma about changing it.
There are two options I would consider.

Either take Pesky's advice and do not change your name on marriage. It isn't necessary and would save a lot of headaches with changing UK bank details, credit cards, qualification details, etc.
However, not everyone wants to consider that route.

The other way would be, as Steve says, very soon after your wedding, make an appointment at a regional passport office and get your passport changed on that day. It will cost you more. I did this a couple of years ago with a passport renewal and it cost me £90, but was worth it to save all the waiting and wondering when it would arrive.

Here's some details about changing your passport from DirectGov.
About Changes To names And Personal Details On Passports
Hope that helps. 

Edit.
That page also tells you how you can apply early for a name change.
Might be worth considering.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

meetloaf said:


> We are coming to Spain in a motorman in July to spend time touring and finding the right place to settle. Our understanding is that we need an NIE number in order to be able to open a bank account, set up a mobile phone account etc. My fiancee can do this through the Consulate before we leave. However, we are getting married just before we leave and I will therefore be changing the name on my passport. As the process apparently takes about 8 weeks, I would have to use my existing passport as evidence of identity to gain an NIE number and thus use my maiden name. I would therefore arrive in Spain with an NIE number relating back to one surname and a passport in a different surname.
> 
> My question is -how difficult it would be to change anything. It may, of course, not matter at all. Would this be one for a gestor? Or perhaps someone would be kind enough to point me towards a website where I might find this information I know this is quite a technical question but it is a situation someone might have come across or heard about. Any help welcomed!



Am I missing something here?? cant you just get your NIE when you arrive and are married?? We didnt bother getting ours til we'd been in Spain for two or three months and needed to buy a car. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> Am I missing something here?? cant you just get your NIE when you arrive and are married?? We didnt bother getting ours til we'd been in Spain for two or three months and needed to buy a car.
> 
> Jo xxx


The problem as I see it (and I could be wrong ) is that the poster will have to give up her passport in order to get a new one with the name change.
That's why I suggested doing this on a one day visit to the passport office.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Am I missing something here?? cant you just get your NIE when you arrive and are married?? We didnt bother getting ours til we'd been in Spain for two or three months and needed to buy a car.
> 
> Jo xxx


exactly - & as I said before, you can't apply for a NIE from outside Spain now anyway, except to buy or inherit property



Solwriter said:


> The problem as I see it (and I could be wrong ) is that the poster will have to give up her passport in order to get a new one with the name change.
> That's why I suggested doing this on a one day visit to the passport office.


good plan


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Am I missing something here?? cant you just get your NIE when you arrive and are married?? We didnt bother getting ours til we'd been in Spain for two or three months and needed to buy a car.
> 
> Jo xxx


I think, as others have said later onthe problem is the passport, not the NIE, and as Lynn I think said she'll need the passport to travel to Spain any way.

What's this about getting a passport in one day, or is that getting a passport _*change *_in one day? My passpoet runs out some time this year and I'm not sure what's the best way to renew it. I am luckier than most in as much as I can pop down to Madrid and give it in, but perhaps I can do it in the UK when I'm there??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think, as others have said later onthe problem is the passport, not the NIE, and as Lynn I think said she'll need the passport to travel to Spain any way.
> 
> What's this about getting a passport in one day, or is that getting a passport _*change *_in one day? My passpoet runs out some time this year and I'm not sure what's the best way to renew it. I am luckier than most in as much as I can pop down to Madrid and give it in, but perhaps I can do it in the UK when I'm there??



I got mine done in four hours in London. You can make an appointment on line, turn up with all the necessary bits of paper, then go off for four hours and when you return its waiting for you!!!!

This is why I'm confused. Why then is it a problem for the OP to do this and then go to Spain and get her NIE??


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> *I got mine done in four hours in London. You can make an appointment on line, turn up with all the necessary bits of paper, then go off for four hours and when you return its waiting for you*!!!!
> 
> This is why I'm confused. Why then is it a problem for the OP to do this and then go to Spain and get her NIE???
> 
> ...


except if you're a resident of Spain you're not meant to do that .........

I can't see what the problem is either for the OP as a UK resident to do it though, then get the NIE here, as she has to

Pesky - they send them all to the UK from Madrid now in any case, though I guess you can still hand it in in person in Madrid


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> except if you're a resident of Spain you're not meant to do that .........
> 
> I can't see what the problem is either for the OP as a UK resident to do it though, then get the NIE here, as she has to
> 
> Pesky - they send them all to the UK from Madrid now in any case, though I guess you can still hand it in in person in Madrid


I knew there was a reason why I couldn't do it. And the thing is, if i had to go to London and wait for 4 hours the whole thing would probably take me about 10 hours, plus the cost of transport to and in London, plus I suppose I might need some kind of food in that time... My idea of doing it in the UK was to bring down the price, but I can see that it's not going to make a lot of difference so I'll just shell out euros instead of pounds.
Xabia - Yes, I realise they all go from here. It was me trying to cut costs, but I don't understand. If I didn't hand it in in Madrid, where would I hand it in???????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I knew there was a reason why I couldn't do it. And the thing is, if i had to go to London and wait for 4 hours the whole thing would probably take me about 10 hours, plus the cost of transport to and in London, plus I suppose I might need some kind of food in that time... My idea of doin git in the UK was to bring down he price, but I can see that it's not going to make a lot of difference so I'll just shell out euros instead of pounds.
> Xabia - Yes, I realise they all go from here. It was me trying to cut costs, but I don't understand. If I didn't hand it in in Madrid, where would I hand it in???????



It costs more to get the "done in a day" thing too!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I knew there was a reason why I couldn't do it. And the thing is, if i had to go to London and wait for 4 hours the whole thing would probably take me about 10 hours, plus the cost of transport to and in London, plus I suppose I might need some kind of food in that time... My idea of doin git in the UK was to bring down he price, but I can see that it's not going to make a lot of difference so I'll just shell out euros instead of pounds.
> Xabia - Yes, I realise they all go from here. It was me trying to cut costs, but I don't understand. If I didn't hand it in in Madrid, where would I hand it in???????


you can post it to the consulate - we used a special postal service from here & then you have to pay for a courier (DHL?) from the UK back to your home address

some people do get a passport renewed in the UK, even though they shouldn't - it only makes financial sense though if you're going anyway - and of course you have to lie about your address ......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you can post it to the consulate - we used a special postal service from here & then you have to pay for a courier (DHL?) from the UK back to your home address
> 
> some people do get a passport renewed in the UK, even though they shouldn't - it only makes financial sense though if you're going anyway - and of course you have to lie about your address ......


You go to the post office and ask about a special service? 
Sorry, but it's official time to be dim in Madrid every Thursday round about now. Another little known fact!
How long does it take to get a passport renewed in the UK more or less?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You go to the post office and ask about a special service?
> Sorry, but it's official time to be dim in Madrid every Thursday round about now. Another little known fact!
> How long does it take to get a passport renewed in the UK more or less?


no - you CAN just post it 


what we did though was use a shop called 'Total Postal'(actually owned by a Germanlady here) - they check that you have filled in the forms correctly & that your photos are correct. Then they fedex or DHL it to Madrid for you. They also track the passport for you & keep you informed by e-mail

it costs a bit more than by straightforward post, but for us it was worth it for peace of mind

ours were done in Madrid before the system changed & took just over a week - I have heard pf a 10-14 day turnaround under the new system though, although I think the website states longer


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> no - you CAN just post it
> 
> 
> what we did though was use a shop called 'Total Postal'(actually owned by a Germanlady here) - they check that you have filled in the forms correctly & that your photos are correct. Then they fedex or DHL it to Madrid for you. They also track the passport for you & keep you informed by e-mail
> ...


OK. Thanks for the info. I would never just send my passport in the normal post though, would you?
Especially as I once received somebody's passport in my letter box in an ordinary envelope - TWICE!!
Our street name is similar to the street in Madrid where the registro civil is and instead of putting Madrid on the envelope they put our town. How did I know it contained a passport? Because the envelope had come unsealed!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK. Thanks for the info. I would never just send my passport in the normal post though, would you?
> Especially as I once received somebody's passport in my letter box in an ordinary envelope - TWICE!!
> Our street name is similar to the street in Madrid where the registro civil is and instead of putting Madrid on the envelope they put our town. How did I know it contained a passport? Because the envelope had come unsealed!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks to all who replied. I'd forgotten an obvious point - Spanish women don't change their names on marriage so there's unlikely to be a mechanism for this. I'm glad this opened up a useful discussion on renewing your passport in Spain, something of relevance to almost everyone. One point, though - OP says they didn't apply for an NIE number until they'd be in Spain for some time. I thought you needed one to open a bank account and get a mobile phone contract, which is why we thought it so urgent. If this is wrong info, you'd really make my day....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> Thanks to all who replied. I'd forgotten an obvious point - Spanish women don't change their names on marriage so there's unlikely to be a mechanism for this. I'm glad this opened up a useful discussion on renewing your passport in Spain, something of relevance to almost everyone. One point, though - OP says they didn't apply for an NIE number until they'd be in Spain for some time. I thought you needed one to open a bank account and get a mobile phone contract, which is why we thought it so urgent. If this is wrong info, you'd really make my day....


you can open a non-resident bank account with a passport, and change it later to a resident one when you've sorted all the paperwork

we got our phone contracts with passort only as recently as last October

we do all have NIE/resident certs, but they asked for photo ID & the only photo ID we have is passports


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We opened a bank account as non residents, and we did that on a visit to view properties, prior to moving. All they wanted was passports, bank statements from our UK accounts and 1€ !!!! We kept our UK mobile contracts, but the phone company gave us discount "bolt-ons", altho I did get a PAYG Spanish phone once we were established. I thought that proof of address and bank details is more important for a contract phone???

The first time we needed our NIE number was once we were settled, we wanted to buy a car

Jo xxx


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Reasons for ex-es application*

the wording on the Consular general NIE page for a UK-based application is thus

"That as a foreign national, the reason for your request is economic, professional or social."

That covers a great deal of scope. It could mean anything. 

And again I ask - what if you get the NIE, buy property and later come to live? 

Surely hundreds of members of this forum have done just that?



xabiachica said:


> and......you can't get a NIE from outside spain anymore except to buy or inherit property


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> And again I ask - what if you get the NIE, buy property and later come to live?
> 
> Surely hundreds of members of this forum have done just that?


Yes, that´s what we did. We went ourselves to the Oficina de Extranjeros in Cádiz to apply for it, using our solicitor's address, and he collected them for us after we'd gone back to the UK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

On the basis of all the info we've received from forum members we're going to register for our NIE numbers when we get to Spain in early July rather than trying to do it by post. A bank account can be a non-resident bank account. It's all a bit daunting when you start but in fact it's not once you understand what the different documents are and what they're for. Mind you, it would have taken us a year to reach this point without the forum!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> the wording on the Consular general NIE page for a UK-based application is thus
> 
> "That as a foreign national, the reason for your request is economic, professional or social."
> 
> ...


your NIE number will remain the same - what has recently changed is that you can't get a NIE now from outside Spain except for the reasons I stated (unless you lie to the consulate)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

We've had very recent discussions with the consulate in Edinburgh, explained we were going to travel round Spain for many months with a view to settling and they had no problem with our applying for an NIE number through them, should we wish to do so. I'm not sure if they class us as economic (we'll be spending money there), professional (professional Travellers?) or social (we like wine). They were very helpful and efficient, which may be of interest to any newbies who live within their catchment area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> We've had very recent discussions with the consulate in Edinburgh, explained we were going to travel round Spain for many months with a view to settling and they had no problem with our applying for an NIE number through them, should we wish to do so. I'm not sure if they class us as economic (we'll be spending money there), professional (professional Travellers?) or social (we like wine). They were very helpful and efficient, which may be of interest to any newbies who live within their catchment area.


now that's strange - because I'm sure it was Edinburgh that refused the poster I was talking about - _SteveSainty_ I think it was :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Obviously, the woman the soon-to-be Mr Meetloaf dealt with was knocked over by his charm. Seriously, they couldn't have been more helpful - immediate replies to emails, please phone me if you have probs, is it all clear, can we help you further etc. There was absolutely no indication whatsoever that there might be any difficulties. Doh! We were warned about Spanish bureaucracy. Is this our first experience of it - we found a helpful lass and Steve found someone wanting to apply the rules more strictly? With very different results?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> Obviously, the woman the soon-to-be Mr Meetloaf dealt with was knocked over by his charm. Seriously, they couldn't have been more helpful - immediate replies to emails, please phone me if you have probs, is it all clear, can we help you further etc. There was absolutely no indication whatsoever that there might be any difficulties. Doh! We were warned about Spanish bureaucracy. Is this our first experience of it - we found a helpful lass and Steve found someone wanting to apply the rules more strictly? With very different results?


exactly!! welcome to Spain 

you did say on the other thread that it has to be sent to a Spanish address though?

how would you manage that if you didn't have one yet - & tbh why bother :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Indeed, how to manage if you don't have one. Again, this is something other newbies might want to think about. We explored contacts' gestors and soliticitors and post restante boxes and I'm sure there are other options, but it's a problem if you're just starting on thus journey. To Spain it must go, no options there. So that adds another unknown - at best you would be arranging for a very important document to be sent to someone you may not know and who may be doing it as a favour to their client rather than actually working for you and having your best interests at heart. The reason we explored this path was because we were led to understand that you couldn't get a bank account or mobile phone contract without one. I now know we can get a non-resident account though I'm still working on mobile phone contracts. No, you don't need to do this in advance. First day in Spain, put it aside to sort this out in person. Problem solved.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> Indeed, how to manage if you don't have one. Again, this is something other newbies might want to think about. We explored contacts' gestors and soliticitors and post restante boxes and I'm sure there are other options, but it's a problem if you're just starting on thus journey. To Spain it must go, no options there. So that adds another unknown - at best you would be arranging for a very important document to be sent to someone you may not know and who may be doing it as a favour to their client rather than actually working for you and having your best interests at heart. The reason we explored this path was because we were led to understand that you couldn't get a bank account or mobile phone contract without one. I now know we can get a non-resident account though I'm still working on mobile phone contracts. No, you don't need to do this in advance. First day in Spain, put it aside to sort this out in person. Problem solved.


exactly - set aside a few days to get it sorted

we had been here maybe 6 weeks before we did ours - managed to rent an apartment, open a bank account & get PAYG phones to be going on with

in fact, as recently as not long before xmas my OH managed to get contract phones with his passport - even though we have NIEs & resident certs - they were happy enough with the passport


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> now that's strange - because I'm sure it was Edinburgh that refused the poster I was talking about - _SteveSainty_ I think it was :confused2:


Not me, OH and I applied for our NIEs at the Consulate in Edinburgh just before Christmas last year and received them at our Yorkshire address a month later.

It couldn't have been easier and the staff member at the Consulate (Adele Perez) was extremely helpful.

We did say that we needed the NIE's in order to buy property, which may be true eventually, but we weren't questioned at all.

Maybe as someone has already implied anyone who is planning to spend money in Spain in any form isn't going to be discouraged from applying for an NIE.

I didn't jump in earlier with this information as the OP only has 5 weeks before arriving in Spain, insufficient time to guarantee getting an NIE by this method.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*That's my point*

The wording of the reasons for applying cover the waterfront. It's not a question of 'lying'. 

In fact it would be difficult to avoid an application that was NOT for an 'economic, social or professional' reason, such as a military adventure. 

Unlike Admiral Nelson in 1897, I do not wish to assault and take Santa Cruz, Tenerife. Apart from any other consideration, I'd rather not risk losing my right arm.





meetloaf said:


> We've had very recent discussions with the consulate in Edinburgh, explained we were going to travel round Spain for many months with a view to settling and they had no problem with our applying for an NIE number through them, should we wish to do so. I'm not sure if they class us as economic (we'll be spending money there), professional (professional Travellers?) or social (we like wine). They were very helpful and efficient, which may be of interest to any newbies who live within their catchment area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> Not me, OH and I applied for our NIEs at the Consulate in Edinburgh just before Christmas last year and received them at our Yorkshire address a month later.
> 
> It couldn't have been easier and the staff member at the Consulate (Adele Perez) was extremely helpful.
> 
> ...


you posted that they told you could only get the NIE for buying a property - (so that's what you told them, even though you originally only wanted it to be able to buy a car as soon as you arrive) .............

here's the post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2724-residency-certificates-nie-numbers-padr-n-47.html#post585123

I particularly remember it cos until you gave us information which was new at the time - until then we knew that people _could easily & just because they wanted to_, get a NIE from a consulate

it does seem that they are tightening up now (since you received yours) if they will only send them to a Spanish address


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*It depends*

It seems to me, on the evidence of posters' experiences and current info that, like any bureaucratic rigmarole that has had bells and whistles attached piecemeal over the years and has become encrusted with inconsistencies, contradictions and pointlessness, _it depends.
_
It depends on such a variety of circumstances and situations that there is, in fact, no definitive m.o. There are posters here who have succeeded where others have failed trying to do exactly the same thing and both sets have been playing the same 'rules'. 

There are cultures that have a tendency for this sort of bureaucratic confusion, not to say willful obstructionism. Spain is clearly one of them. I see exactly the same muddle emerging in the threads dealing with vehicle regulations. 

It's clear that the tendency to turn every applicant for any 'docamenti' into Sysyiphus is a drag on the Spanish economy. They simply can't afford all these people shuffling paper.





xabiachica said:


> you posted that they told you could only get the NIE for buying a property - (so that's what you told them, even though you originally only wanted it to be able to buy a car as soon as you arrive) .............
> 
> here's the post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2724-residency-certificates-nie-numbers-padr-n-47.html#post585123
> 
> ...


----------

